

How one perfume company misled scientists into believing in human sex pheromones - igonvalue
http://www.vox.com/2015/3/13/8202465/sex-pheromones

======
dsjoerg
I can't keep track of what's been debunked anymore.

~~~
DougN7
No kidding. Nutrition, health, history and psychology seem to be making a lot
of course corrections. Unless it's physics or math, I get ticked off any more
when I read "now we know..."

~~~
Dan_Nguyen
While unreproducible data does exist, I'd honestly blame mainstream news
organizations more than the researchers themselves for all this 'course
correcting'.

Case in point, back in my bio days I worked in a lab that published an article
on CBD knockdown of metastatic cancer genes in cell cultures. Mainstream news
organizations picked it up and published it as "Smoking pot cures cancer"
pieces, which was not at all what our research even touched on.

------
tracker1
While it's likely humans do have sex pheromones... there's been no study to
confirm which of _many_ pheremones act as sexual indicators in humans... or
how much affect they have.

